# My colt's impaction colic



## REO (Jul 7, 2010)

I want to start off by saying I know some people say that the things I do don't work. I'm sure there'll be those that want to flame what I did. But I hope no one does.

I could just say my colt had colic and we helped him, but then, people would be asking what we did. So I'm going to tell you what we did. If you don't agree with those things, I hope you'll be nice about it!






Because they worked for US.





Our colt who was 5 weeks old, was down when we went to feed Wed. He was up earlier that day. In fact, Tues evening I noted that he had soft poop.

What we do and what we've done for 20 years is, I get a container full of warm water. And a child sized Fleet enema. Yes I use them over & over again. Yes I know how to use them gently. We had gotten a big square bale of hay and unknown to us, it was full of those tiny round burrs. We got the hay Saturday and Monday Lady went down with colic. As I do with the adults, I gave her 10 enemas. Each doesn't hold much water. I do not walk horses, I let them rest and relax. I know _my_ guts can't relax if I'm uptight! I want the water to stay in there as long as possible. Soon she was passing gas and a poop wet from all the water. She had gas colic. After she felt fine, I gave her some Banamine.

I have been doing the enemas like that for 20 years and except for 2-3 times, (once 15 years ago, once 10 years ago and this time on him) ALWAYS works for us in getting horses through colic ourselves. We do call the vet when we need to. And I suggest people always call their vets. I'm only telling what *I* do.

*WED* SO! When we saw the colt down, we brought him & his mom into the foaling pen to be under camera. We gave him a few little enemas and watched. Pure clean water came out each time we did that. I knew right away he was blocked up. I mean, 100% blocked! I gave him a little banamine orally. That helped him.

*Thurs* I called the vet in the AM before the office even opened. Vet said he'd be out soon. I know not to give them anything for pain, that the vet will, but he was rolling around in pain so I gave him a little Banamine orally at 8:30 AM and that didn't help. It killed me to watch the colt lay and roll for 5 hours until the vet got there. (He had clients all day) I asked if he'd tube him and he said that does more harm than good. He listened and the colt had no gut sounds and he said the colt was blocked. He said the intestines had not twisted yet. He gave the colt just an IV and pain shot. After some IV he listened and said he could hear a little gut sounds now. The vet left a girl with me and she couldn't hold him and he ripped out the IV. The vet had to come to my house 3 times that day (Thurs) I'd asked him if he'd be around if we needed him and he said he'd be around but there was nothing else he could do for the colt. That he'd refer us to a hospital up North.

~~Don't flame me but I know we're not the only ones that don't have $3000-$7000 laying around for colic surgery. And they pretty much won't let you in the door without a credit card, which we don't have~~

We knew then that it was up to us to get the colt through this and hoped the vet would still help us. You do the best with what you have in this life!

*Fri* The colt did better through the night. But I knew in the AM that he needed more. I gave him a little banamine. I called the vet office in the AM & asked if the vet would please come out as soon as he could. It took 4 hours before she called me back saying the vet said he didn't think another IV would help. That was what I wanted because when he said he heard gut sounds the day before, I got hopeful. I had given him banamine and probios. And a few times a day, tried the enemas. Only clear water came back out.

--------------------------

Know here, I don't drive. I am VERY GRATEFUL TO OUR VET! He knows that if I call and ask him to come, that it's serious and he DOES COME. If he didn't, we wouldn't have saved Suki 2 years ago and now this colt. My vet leaves all of his appointments waiting and comes and helps me. So I don't want to hear anything about my vet



They are people and have lives too.

---------------------------

Still Friday~~~Karrel got home early and I told him to hitch up the truck and lets go! So we did and we got there and the vet was gone already but there was another vet there that put a new cath. in and sewed it in for us and gave us all the IVs and stuff we needed. It was Friday of the 4th of July weekend and his care was up to us!

The colt's belly was distended and he wasn't doing well at all. The 2nd vet had given him a shot into the IV. 2 hours after we got home the colt was grinding his teeth and we were losing him. I knew it was up to me and nothing could hurt at this point. I had Karrel go get some Citursel. I figured, it would put fluid in the front end and might work on the blockage from this end. It doesn't cause bloating or gas. I felt stupid for not thinking of it before. Still tried enemas and gave probios. He started rolling into the fence and I told Karrel to watch him for that, as I'd had to roll him out of it a few times. We gave him more IV that night.

*Sat* Why was he still alive? He had NOT gone potty in all those days. His belly was bigger still. He just wanted to lay around and roll. We did all the same things for him as we'd been doing. And I cut open 2 GasX gels into a sip of water and gave him that too. We knew that this was probably his last day. He was starting to suffer. Through all of this since it started, he only nursed after he'd had an IV or banamine. We'd wanted to give him all the chance we could, but wouldn't let him suffer.

Of couse, having him on the foal cam we were watching him around the clock. Sat around noon we were sitting in here and Karrel jumped up and flew out the door saying something I couldn't hear. I followed him out. Turned out the colt was rolled into the fence. Karrel went to get him out of it, but the colt saw him coming and scrambled out himself. As I got there, I saw Karrel talking to him and petting him to calm him.

Then!!!!! I heard Karrel talking, "Come on you can do it!" the colt's tail lifted, PUSHING and this THING came out! I was stunned! Karrel pumped his fist in the air and I started bawling my head off and thanking God! I'm crying again as I write this! My colt who we were going to lose that day just passed the blockage!!!

It was as big around as his intestine, about 3" long and hard as a rock! And you could see the burrs packed into it.

I'm not saying that enemas got that thing out. But all that water we put in there didn't come back out and did go _somewhere_. It is my thoughts that if nothing is moving in the intestines behind the blockage, that those might start to shrivel and get dry and then nothing could pass if it wanted to. I'm thinking the water kept his insides hydrated and did help him!

Here it is a week later and he's still with us! His belly went right down. The Citursel helped clean him out. But we're still watching him. He's not as perky as I'd like. He's not going potty as I want him to. But he's nursing well again. The thing I don't like is the lumps and white-yellow puss that is coming out of both sides of his neck where they put the IVs in. I'd never seen that before. What should we do about that?

Sorry to bore you all to death (too late! LOL)

But lots of people have asked me to tell the tale about our colt. Somehow a miracle got him though that 100% blockage.

Thank you to those that knew and sent prayers!

I know it sounded simple. But I was a MESS through it all and back & forth to the barn day & night and watching him & caring for him a lot. Thanks for listening!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 7, 2010)

YOU did it! You saved this colt! He's probably sore inside from all those burrs, and I'm praying he's going to make a 100% recovery.

I do the enema regime too. I think it works!


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Dana!

The hay man did hear about it and he gave us a good deal on some better hay.

I did all I could to help him. I know some people won't agree about how it was done, but just in case it helps anyone else out in a tight spot someday, I wanted to share. That's all.





I know he's still sore inside but getting better I think. I had K help me take them back out with the other mares & foals on Monday and he was happy to see his buddy! We watched over him out there all day and put him back later. We'll let him back out again and again. But until I'm 100% happy he's recovered, I want him where I can watch him. Little guy fought hard and won!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh Robin. You must have been terrified. I am so glad it worked. A similar situation happened to us. And we worked and worked on him for days. And he did pass a mass of shavings and hair. It was what worked for us. When the vet says that is all you can do, the Mom thing kicks in.I am so glad he is doing better!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 7, 2010)

Reo, what you did worked, for you, in this colt's circumstance. Me: I would have pushed for a nasogastric tube (they do come in mini foal size) and some mineral oil. But that's me and I work at major teaching university. Congratulations!


----------



## lildrummer (Jul 7, 2010)

REO said:


> I want to start off by saying I know some people say that the things I do don't work. I'm sure there'll be those that want to flame what I did. But I hope no one does.
> 
> I could just say my colt had colic and we helped him, but then, people would be asking what we did. So I'm going to tell you what we did. If you don't agree with those things, I hope you'll be nice about it!
> 
> ...



So happy for him and you

LILDRUMMER


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 7, 2010)

What great news! I'm sure it was the combination of all that was done for him. I too would be concerned about his neck/abcess'. He will need antibiotics, perhaps naxcel for that? What does the Vet say about that? I'm sure his neck is very sore now from IV's and infection and that is why he is not 100% yet.

Keep up the good work, I will tell you all about a recovery from impaction I had one time and what I did, of course with lots of prayer as well. And yes colic sugery is VERY expensive, especially if you have a CC. They will prerun the card to see how much you can use



Sad but sure does happen here and has happened to me.


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2010)

I agree with you Carin.





But what do you you do if the vet refuses and you can't tube them yourself? I DID ask several times for it. We did the best we could with what we had. I'm NOT telling people to do as we do, only what worked in this case.

I agree, if you can get your vet to tube your horse, DO!


----------



## Magic (Jul 7, 2010)

What a relief that your colt pulled through!



Sounds like it was very scary. I'm lucky in that my vets will do whatever is in their capabilities to do if I want it done, or they readily refer me to someone else that can if they are unable to, but not all vets are like that. We do the best we can do. I've had to make the difficult decision to not resort to colic surgery before myself, but we were lucky then too and the horse recovered from the impaction. I've also pulled out all the stops and "expense be darned" but that doesn't guarantee the horse will live, and in this economy it's even tougher.

My long-winded way of saying that you did good, Robin! And Congrats on saving your boy!


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jul 7, 2010)

Sounds like you did a great job! I don't know what I'd do if one of mine got so sick- I hear you on not having thousands to spend on surgery.

I am definately not a vet or even vet tech, but as a nurse, I have to wonder if you should not get him quickly on some antibiotics for the infection at his IV sites. It does not sound good and I would hate to have you lose him to sepsis after pulling him through the colic. Especially with the struggles to keep lines in him, they may have been contaminated with more then he has the energy to fight off naturally. And warm, moist pack held to his neck at least 3 or 4 times a day will help to draw it out if you are able to hold him for 5-10 minutes at least. Just my thoughts, and maybe you are already doing that. Good luck!

Barb


----------



## txminipinto (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know. Stomp your feet and demand they call around to see if someone has a smaller tube? LOL! You did good despite that and your colt is very lucky. We had an impaction colic a few years ago on a mare that had just came back from Pinto World. We hospitalized her and after 3 days of mineral oil and fluids she finally passed it without surgery. We were on the fence for those 3 days!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 7, 2010)

We had a weanling do the same thing but the problem was, I was in OK at Nationals. The vet had him at the clinic but I for one understand not having the cash for a colic surgery. I declined it twice and even told the vet to put the colt down if he was suffering, she held out one more day and that night everything let loose. He now is a gelding and has a loving home. You did the right thing in just keeping him hydrated from both ends until things worked themselves out. Sometimes God leads us in the direction he knows we should take. Glad that he is doing better and hopefully the places on his neck will heal quickly too.


----------



## wrs (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your experience REO. Hope your colt continues to improve.


----------



## Genie (Jul 7, 2010)

Whew!!!!!that sounds like a nightmare. Glad you got him through it. It's getting pretty bad when you are so happy you cry when you see a poop


----------



## Riverdance (Jul 7, 2010)

Robin, that is just great!!! I am so glad you saved him.

I had a similar experience last year. Two fillies coliced the same day after coming in from pasture. One was Marbles. I worked with both through the day, but took them to the vet that night. The one pulled through, but Marbles ended up needing surgery. You are right, no one has that kind of money for surgery. It cost me $6000 to save Marbles, which has just about broken me. I am still paying on that bill. Can't afford shows this year.

Then I had another colic. I tried everything. I too give enemas. I also take a 60 cc syringe and fill it with lots of oil, water and some electrolytes. Then I make the foal drink it. Brought him up to the vet for IV fluids, but could not afford to leave him. I took him home and stayed up with him till 1:00. At that time, he was really bad, so I too figured I had nothing to lose. I gave him another 60 cc's of the mixture, but this time a lot more oil (mineral oil). I gave him another shot and went and took a short nap. Checked him again at 2:00, dreading looking into the stall. There he was perfectly fine, and nursing. I found a large hard dry ball of poop, covered in oil.

I fine that if you attack both ends, you have a better chance of pulling them through.

You did GOOD!!!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

Robin, thanks for sharing your experience that worked for you. If someone wants to flame you for it, they need to get a life. Unfortunately, we sometimes have some on here that think they have the right to dictate what everyone else should do. I appreciate you sharing your experience.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 7, 2010)

I say bravo to you for doing the best you could for this guy based on your years of experience. I also want to thank you for being brave and sharing your experience here. It can be tough to put it all out there on a message board where anyone can take exception and point out faults (perceived or real). The thing is, just such experiences are what newbies like me need to hear about. We all have something to learn no matter our age or experience.

We've only been doing this "horse thing" for 15 months and have already experienced a colic caused by blockage (worms). Even with vet help, we were helpless to do much more than wait, pray, worry, pray and cry. Our backup vet used an anti-gas injection and some pain meds at the start, our primary vet came out 12 hours later and did a warm water/mineral oil treatment along with pain meds and sedatives. Like you, $3,000-7,000 was not an option for us. There is a line somewhere for most people no matter what kind of animal we bring into our lives.

I know we are very lucky to still have our Missy. Watching her suffer was simply one of the hardest things I've ever experienced...and I've been through quite a bit in my years. My poor husband was ready to send all the horses away because he was so tortured by the experience.

Colic is an evil that comes with these creatures we love. I am of the firm belief that as long as we do our best to do right by our fur babies, that's the only thing we can hold ourselves accountable for.

ETA: Missy was only 6 months old when this happened to her. The vet was terribly worried that he didn't have a tube small enough, but he gave it a shot. Thankfully, it did fit and he was able to put in the water/oil mixture. Never have I been as happy to see manure followed by "squirts" for several hours! 72 hours living in our basement on a 3 person rotation, 2-3 hours of fitful sleep whenever it was someone else's watch, more time than not, spending a big chunk of your "off" rotation time down in the basement with her anyway. She's the sweet faced lovely in my profile pic over there


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2010)

LOL Carin! Thanks!



I've asked him many times about aquarium tubing but....nope.

Thank you Freeland. I wasn't sure I wanted to post this at all. A few years ago some on here said that if you don't have a huge bunch of money put aside for colic surgery etc, that you shouldn't have horses. But the thought of, if I posted this, *maybe* it might help someone, won out over my fear of being flamed.

My saying is, no one is perfect, especially me. I don't know everything and never claim to be an expert, but I like to share anything that might help others.

Thanks to everyone who shared their experiences too! I really appreciate that!





He's starting to get his 'tude back!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 7, 2010)

That is absolutely awesome news. It is so mentally and emotionally draining when a little one has colic.

Kudos to you, *sometimes*, for one reason or another, surgery isn't an option, period.

We have spent our share of nights praying for poop, I am glad to see the big guy upstairs smiled favorably upon you and your efforts!


----------



## ruffian (Jul 7, 2010)

I was just thinking about this post and remembered my very first colic experience with minis. We had just 2, and I had bedded them down in fresh straw when they managed to get into a tub of corn. For 3 days, the vet would come out, give them a shot of banamine, they would start eating, and she said "OK they're fine!" NOT. Finally on the 4th day we made the choice to go to MSU. X-rays showed a 8" impaction on my stallion, and a slightly smaller one on the mare. We were not in a position - and still aren't - to drop $3,000 for surgery, so they said they would do IV's and enema's, and see what happened. I remember bawling all the way home. It took 48 hours, but every thing cleared up and both horses were fine afterwards. So surgery is not always an option, or even the best option.

For me as soon as someone is looking uncomfortable, I give enemas to get things at that end moving, and I also have a 60 cc syringe that I fill with warm water and gently put it into their cheek pocket. I will do that every half hour or so until everything is moving nicely.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jul 7, 2010)

Robin- dont let anyone make you feel bad about your decisions. Your right surgery is not an option for everyone and success rate is not that wonderful anyway .

You did all you could and in this case you were blessed and it all worked and had it not you would have known you did all you could.

I personally think the key is IV fluids and am very grateful my vets will allow me to run them myself once they do the catheter.

Anyway you did the best you could for your horse and he pulled thru I am so happy he is ok and have a friend who did the same thing with her mare and she also survived. I have had friends and myself have done colic surgery on a horse who didnt survive.. No way to tell the outcome of any of these things all we can do is the best with what we have and hope and pray.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep, I agree. Surgery is just not an option for everyone. You did everything you could and thankfully it all worked out. Don't ever judge until you have walked in that person's shoes.....which, of course, you can never do. Bless you both for doing everything you did to save your precious little guy!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing your experience (all of you). This is how we learn. I am glad to hear your colt is better and hope he continues to improve.

I have had my own experience with colic surgery (twice) in my big horse Target, with a good outcome. In his case he had no chance of survival without the surgery because the tissue was dead. But in different circumstances I made the decision not to have surgery on an aged Arab gelding, and Target won't get another one. Not easy decisions to make, I know.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say well done to both of you and to thank you for posting in such detail






The funds for any type of surgery are not readily available to most of us during this difficult financial time, therefore sharing our ideas and experiences may one day help save another little life.

So glad your little colt is recovering well - hope the infection in his neck will soon clear up as well.

Anna


----------



## MindyLee (Jul 7, 2010)

Im glad your little guy made it! CONGATS!

Its good to hear that Im not the only one who believes in enemas too.


----------



## REO (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you all for being so sweet!

Believe me, we wanted to take him up North right away Wed night when I knew he was impacted after the first enemas came out clean. But it's not something we decided, it was that we couldn't.

I don't care if I have to stand on my head and turn blue to do something for my horses. I'm not proud, I'll do whatever it takes. They're my babies!





We're going to let him out for a few hours to excercise and visit with his buddy! He enjoys that.

Thank you all for sharing! I guess I'm no longer a closet enema user! LOL and it's good to know I'm not the only one.

Karrel calls me the enema Queen


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 7, 2010)

Reading your story was a bit upsetting.... thank you for sharing. You must have been going nuts.

I hope your little man continues to recover.. your information just may help somebody someday.





Vet costs can be staggering... and have ruined my show plans for most of this year.

let us know how he is doing.

Do you think some gastroguard is in order? or some stomach soothing stuff?

Just curious.

I hate colic and founder!!!!

my little stallion Little John coliced a few months ago.. don't know why.... but I did keep him very hydrated.. and still make is food soup! Actually.. all mine eat soup twice a day! slurp slurp! LOL

~Sandy


----------



## rockin r (Jul 7, 2010)

Firstly, let me say I am very happy yout little colt pulled thru! I know you personally. And I have seen first hand what you will do and do without to take care of your babies. Secondly, Why did'nt you tell me about this????!!!! You know Art and I would have helped in any way we could....Don't shut me out because of my health...I'm always here for you Sista!


----------



## wildoak (Jul 7, 2010)

Good job!



I've done it both ways - have done surgery on a few who would not have survived otherwise, have lost one to colic and have saved a few with patience and lots of fluids. I've done it all from the front end LOL and with IV's, but I'll add enemas to my arsenal next time. It's tough waiting it out and watching them hurt but keeping them hydrated really pays off and it's got to be easier on the horse in the long run.

Jan


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy cow, Robin, what a nightmare! You did good,girl! I've done enemas a couple times myself! Although I worked on the other end, too! Gave warm water and mineral oil every hour. Looong story, but my filly is an 8 year old now! I'm so glad your little man's better! As for the infected IV sites, we had that with a mare a few years ago. She had a bad dystocia, and was at the vet clinic for a week, being flushed and getting IV's. When she came home her neck looked HORRIBLE! Doc said just let it drain, and clean it with warm water a couple times a day. It healed right up!

Thanx for being brave enough to share what you did with the rest of us!

Melba


----------



## Mona (Jul 8, 2010)

YAY!!!! WAY TO GO ROBIN!!! GREAT save! So glad your little man pulled through for you....you done good!


----------



## REO (Jul 8, 2010)

You can imagine that even after he passed that THING on Saturday, he didn't feel well. He was up more but slow moving. My fear was that his intestine there had started to die or something so I was in "wait & see" mode. Each day he seemed to get a little better. I decided today to let him and his mom out for a few hours with the others to stimulate him. Well!! That lil booger pestered his buddy, teased the fillies, hid from his mom and ran all around with his tail plummed over his back! We had huge smiles watching him! Yesterday he pooped once, today at least 3 times! My gorgeous boy is going to be fine!!!

*T*, I know you're there for me!



Honestly, when I'm in nurse-mom mode, it doesn't occur to me to talk to anyone. I told no one, just ran my butt off caring for him.

I love my forum family!


----------



## Marty (Jul 8, 2010)

REO what a terrible ordeal you had! I'm so sorry you were put through so much. You saved that baby by using your head and experience and that is awesome. Thanks so much for sharing your story. It may just save another horse. CHEERS and best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## sedeh (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better!! You did a great job saving him. Colic is so scarey, I'm glad to have more tricks in my arsenal against it!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jul 8, 2010)

When I first started reading your post, I was thinking the same as T..then I remembered you are like myself..so worried. trying to figure out if this works that works...remenbering all that you have learned from experience and been told. Your mind and heart is all on one thing saving your baby.

You remember I just went through this with Rita..she was tubed several times and didn't pass it..which I felt was making her more miserable. By the grace of God, my vet not giving up and Rita's will to live she is still here. BTW when my vet was talking surgery, he said 1000.00 much better than some..but still more than my husband was willing to go in debt for...and I don't think Rita would have survived the surgery.

And yes I always have the fleet in stock in my cabinet...one of my colts had gas colic back in January and mylanta did the trick..my vet thought I was wacky..when I told him about it. It works for me when I have gas cramps.

I am so happy for you Sis, all your efforts paid off! (((HUGS))) Love you!

BTW which baby was it?


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Sep 25, 2012)

REO, I just want to say thanks for posting this. Even though it was a couple of years ago, it might well have saved my filly's life today, who is only 5 wks old.





Long Story Short- The two vets we called couldn't come through for us without surgery, but your shared experience did! We knew to give banamine (we give IM), and an enema, but I did not know that it was ok to give enema's frequently. After two days, we saw her POOP tonight! My Mom had to tell the vet she wanted him to give mineral oil orally because it worked for you.. and we might have a chance. She was rolling, grinding her teeth, standing odd, shivering... she looked horrible!! We didn't need IV's thankfully, but just oil in both ends, and a few shots of banamine. We also gave Milk of Magnesia to help her stomach, because the vet said the banamine would be hard on her. I think it might have been gas... I know it wasn't burrs... but I wouldn't find anything wierd in any poop. She was distended though.

Anyway, now that I've gone on.. I am so grateful to this community. I don't post alot, but I read alot! I consider myself to be experienced, I feed calves for a living, and have had minis for 8 years, but I was almost clueless here, in fact I was walking her while my Mom read this and said; "Quit walking her, REO says let her rest!

She's still on camera, and still not quite her stubborn, tough girl self, but I think we will get there- thanks to your post!!


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2012)

YEAH POOP!!!! I'm so glad!!!!!

Thank you for letting me know my post helped you. You made my day! Feel free to email me updates on how your girl is doing. [email protected]

I know what I had written sounded simple. But I spent all that time WITH him. I carefully syringed water and nutrients into him. I held the IV bags and gave him the IVs he was supposed to get. Kayro syrup so he wouldn't crash. I kept him going. I did Not just go out and give him enemas. I took care of him day and night.

I remember now, the day before the blockage came out, when I'd given him enemas, some seed looking things came back out with the clear water. I think the water I was carefully putting in was softening & starting to break up the end of the blockage.

And no, I don't walk horses with colic. If they lay there relaxed, I want them to relax as much as possible

The colt never got sick again. He grew into a gorgeous young stallion!


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh Robin, what an ordeal for you and your colt! I swear by the enemas too. One of my favorite fillies coliced this summer and even though the vet was involved, I swear if I hadn't given her 5 or 6 enemas she wouldn't be alive today.

PS-- My vet says to keep them quiet and still and in their stalls so I gave up the walking thing years ago.


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one!





Not very often, but a few times through the years our mare Lady gets bad gas colic. She blows up like a baloon and is in great pain! With her I give her Banamine to cut the pain so she'll relax (can't fart when you're uptight.)

Then with the adult Fleet enemas I give about 10........and stand back! Soon she is walking around sounding like a loud Harley! Then I give her 10 more and she does it again. You can see her sides go down. Then she's fine again.

They don't hold much water and I do it slow and gently. Been doing it all these years and it's gotten us through colics!

I use plain warm water. I don't use soap! If you've ever had soap up your bum, you'd know it burns like as if you gingered them so I don't do it.


----------



## Sue_C. (Sep 25, 2012)

Had a mare with impaction colic a few years ago, what worked for us, was tubing water into her every hour or so for 12 hours...that was what finally ended a week of heck. I don't walk them if they are quiet, but WILL walk them if they are going down to thrash. It is much better to walk them to prevent thrashing, then allowing them to thrash and perhaps twisting a gut.


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2012)

See, my vet refused to tube the colt.




He said it did more harm than good. I don't believe that.

All they would do is insert the cath and I did the rest. I gave the IVs and all his care for the 3 days getting him through it, doing everything I could think of.


----------



## Mandy-RRM (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, we spent a lot of time with her. We didn't tube her, our vet couldn't get any tube down, he was afraid to hurt her, so we had to syringe it down, by laying it on her tongue, being careful to let her swallow. He said the mineral oil would do more harm then good if we got even a tad bit in her lungs by feeding too fast. The vet's in our area don't know much if anything about minis, the horse vet didn't even want to see her, he said he'd be available to put her down because colic in foals is usually deadly if surgery is not involved. We actually had our cow vet help give the mineral oil, and he only did it because he knows we wouldn't blame him if things didn't end well.

I have now found the culprit to her impaction... she's eating the walls of our old barn... We quickly covered it for now, but Saturday is remodel day! I don't know what the stuff is, it's an odd sheeted packed material.. but anyway, at least we know now what caused it, and at least can be fixed! Our barn needed an update anyway!





She's gross looking now as the enemas had her whole back end wet and dirty, but I've included a picture of her from the day after she was born. This was my only foal this year, and even though I grew up a farm kid, understanding the way of nature, I was going to be so hurt if her little life ended before she really even got a good start! So, thanks again!! She has nursed and pooped quite a few times since last night, so I think we are looking up!

View attachment 10830


----------



## REO (Sep 25, 2012)

She's so cute!

On my foals I use "Head & Heinie" shampoo LOL. Warm water, dab of shampoo, rinse and dry off her lil butt.


----------



## Knottymare (Sep 25, 2012)

Mandy-RRM said:


> This was my only foal this year, and even though I grew up a farm kid, understanding the way of nature, I was going to be so hurt if her little life ended before she really even got a good start! So, thanks again!! She has nursed and pooped quite a few times since last night, so I think we are looking up!


I'm so happy for you that your little adorable sweet baby made it through!

And Robin, thanks, for being brave and writing this. I didn't realize when I was reading it that it was from 2 years ago! But it is as pertinent today as then. My upbringing around horses when I was a kid was at a rental stable where things were done the cowboy way. Then, when I got my first horse at 20, I lived in cow country and my vet was an old school guy. We did just what you described... surgery was NOT an option. Thinking on your feet, being diligent and praying hard were the things we did then and continue to do today. Thankfully, I haven't seen an impaction colic in over 25 years. KNOCK WOOD!!!

Mine get soup twice a day as well, for whatever it's worth! In the winter, it's even warm!


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Sep 25, 2012)

No better feeling than knowing YOU are the one who made him pull through!





ABout the nasty gross pus pockets - any chance the vet could've blown the vein? Banamine (generically called Prevail) is a horrible drug when given IM, or when it leaks out! It heals up pretty well though, lots and lots a scrubbin with sterile stuff  Sounds like the worst is behind you, and congrats again!


----------

